

IntelliJ IDEA 14 EAP 138.1029 is out with a built-in Java decompiler - mdaniel
http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2014/07/intellij-idea-14-eap-138-1029-is-out/

======
mdaniel
What is _really_ interesting about this announcement is that the decompiler is
part of the "community edition", and thus open source under the Apache
license: [https://github.com/JetBrains/intellij-
community/tree/master/...](https://github.com/JetBrains/intellij-
community/tree/master/plugins/java-decompiler)

I doubt it will run easily outside of IntelliJ but it does a very nice job and
thus I hope other projects will be able to benefit and vice versa (where
licensing is compatible, of course).

